# ATItool wont oc..



## naokiakira (Dec 5, 2005)

just recently after i replaced my old heatsink for a Zalman fan, Ati wont oc anymore. I have the softmodded 9550 drivers (Omega, latest drivers) and the "remove radeon 9550 clock lock" is checked. but when i use the find max Core/Mem the numbers don't change, but the event goes (shows the time of no errors, heat up process etc). I tried Ati tray tools and the find max works for that so i don't know whats going on, i do prefer ati tool for OCin so i want to use that. thanks in advance. if you need any more info, let me know

Radeon 9550XL 256mb
Zalman VF700 AiCu
Omega 5.11 drivers - softmodded 9550 drivers.
Ati tool 0.25 beta 10


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 5, 2005)

what beta do u have?oops 10...id try 8 personnaly


----------



## naokiakira (Dec 5, 2005)

Alright, i'll try 8, before i got this reply, i tried .24 and same thing.


----------

